# Can fantail pigeons mate??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper, i'm planning on getting some fantail pigeons this summer, and i was just wondering if they could mate?? since their tail is so big, will the be able to mate?? Please let me know!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Hi, this is pigeonkeeper, i'm planning on getting some fantail pigeons this summer, and i was just wondering if they could mate?? since their tail is so big, will the be able to mate?? Please let me know!!
> 
> Thanks!!


How do you think baby Fantails get into the world?? LOL
Of course they can mate. Some people say that you might have to trim their tail feathers and I don't have any Fantails, so I don't know how to do that. I used to have a couple of them and both were females and they mated up with some of my young cocks and laid eggs just fine. I gave them plastic eggs though, so don't know if they were fertile.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Some trim the tails*

Many fantail breeders will cut the sides of the tails off to roughly the width of the body so that they are left with just the middle standing straight up.

I had fantails many years ago and never trimmed the tails as I thought it looked ridiculous and feather trimming borders on inhumane in my book. I'm not calling it a horrible trauma just not what I choose to do. 

My fantails were able to breed quite well with full tails and my fertility rate was somewhere around 80%. It was good enough for me and they always looked nice too.

Bill


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have Fantails, I don't trim their tails either and they don't have a problem at all mating!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

same here ,never trimed the tails ever , as a matter of fact I have one male on two females and they never miss on the fertility


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Fantails breed too well, i dont see a reason to cut there tails but i have heard people do. It does not make sense for me.

I feel that it actually will be harder to mate with a cut tail i.e half cut tails are very hard compared to full length where they can be easily pushed.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi pigeonkeeper!
Fantails can definitely mate just fine. 

If you find you have a problem and are not getting fertile eggs, you may want to trim some of the feathers from right around the birds' vents - not their tail feathers. 

But I doubt you will have a problem. Fantails are prolific breeders and usually make excellent parents.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Dont trim the feathers unless you are encountering infertile eggs


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

i was just wondering. I WOULD NEVER EVER CUT MY PIGEONS FEATHERS!! Is


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

can they fly??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeonkeeper said:


> can they fly??


Yes, they can fly, but they are not the best of fliers and do not have a lot of homing ability. Fantails are basically show birds and shouldn't be out free flying. 

Terry


----------

